# Willie Nelson Not Off The Hook For 2010 Pot Bust After All



## FruityBud (Jul 5, 2011)

Whether or not you believe Willie Nelson mailed in his most recent Houston-area performance at Verizon in April, one thing is sure: The singer and Texas icon won't be mailing in the fine and court costs stemming from his November 2010 pot bust in West Texas, where six ounces of marijuana was found on his tour bus.

Earlier this year, Nelson had agreed to a plea-bargain that reduced the charge from a felony with mandatory jail time if convicted to a misdemeanor, and to pay the $500 fine and $280 in associated court costs.

Today, though, presiding Hudspeth County judge Becky Dean-Walter has overruled the plea bargain, telling The New York Times she believes prosecutor Kit Bramblett's fondness for Nelson's music influenced his willingness to lighten Nelson's possible punishment.

"He's supposed to file the charge he feels is appropriate," she told the Times, as reported by Rolling Stone this afternoon. "Not what he feels he should do for his favorite singer. It is up to the judge to agree or not."

The case drew additional scrutiny after Bramblett, who later said he was joking, said he would be willing to drop the charges if Nelson appeared in court and sing "Blue Eyes Crying In the Rain." Now it looks like the singer and famous pot advocate could be facing a trial, at the very least. Judge Walker did not say specifically what would happen to the case now, but did tell the Times "if Willie Nelson gets off with nothing, I'm not going to be part of it."

"Texas is more stringent than California so he could face time. One of the issues that the court and prosecutors will look at is his prior record and given the fact that he has several arrests, even recent ones, for pot related crimes," former California prosecutor Robin Sax told Fox News shortly after Nelson's arrest, which made international headlines.

"I would not be surprised if Texas decided to stick it to him."

Also after his arrest, Nelson founded the pro-legalization Teapot Party, which currently has more than 70,000 fans on Facebook.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/6bacy45*


----------



## Irish (Jul 5, 2011)

he should post date those fines before another ruling is made either way.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 5, 2011)

Run Willie run.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jul 6, 2011)

Every other celebrity gets off for everything. Why not Willie?
Maybe if he wasnt broke and had the proper money to toss around.

Though Willie in jail. I highly doubt he cares 1 bit. lol


----------



## Mutt (Jul 6, 2011)

If he accepted the plea bargain. He plead guilty and issued fines. They cannot charge him again. That would be double jeopardy. This is a judge trying to get publicity. Nothing more.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 6, 2011)

After yesterdays _CMA_ verdict how can they put anyone in jail for such a small infraction?


----------



## Roddy (Jul 6, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Run Willie run.



Exactly, I would never go back to Texas and not bother with their court bullpucky!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 6, 2011)

These God Fearing Rednecks in Texas will stick it to you.


----------



## Roddy (Jul 6, 2011)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> These God Fearing Rednecks in Texas will stick it to you.



Not sure about there, but it's something like $1000 a county to extradite here, if Texas is stupid enough to extradite and pay out big for this, then there's some heads needing to roll there.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jul 6, 2011)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> These God Fearing Rednecks in Texas will stick it to you.



You make it sound as if there was someone in Texas that wasnt a redneck.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 6, 2011)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> You make it sound as if there was someone in Texas that wasnt a redneck.


True my Friend 
Im a Redneck from Big D,,,that smokes Weed,:hubba:,but I aint afraid of any God.


----------



## Hick (Jul 6, 2011)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> You make it sound as if there was someone in Texas that wasnt a redneck.



hahaha!.. yea..... that's about as likely as finding someone in DC that isn't a crook and/or liar??  ..:rofl:


----------



## Menimeth (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm a redneck from Texas, but I do it from on the back of a Harley when ever possable.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jul 6, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> hahaha!.. yea..... that's about as likely as finding someone in DC that isn't a crook and/or liar??  ..:rofl:



You bastage! 
Though I did steal some maxies the other day cause I was to embarrassed to hold them in line.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 6, 2011)

If the judge had set the fine then he can't change his ruling.


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Jul 11, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> If he accepted the plea bargain. He plead guilty and issued fines. They cannot charge him again. That would be double jeopardy. This is a judge trying to get publicity. Nothing more.


The Prosecutor drew up the plea agreement, but the judge has to accept the plea agreement and rule on it.  If the judge does not sign off on it, then it goes back to the prosecutor, who must draw up a new agreement.   In other words, if the judge hasn't accepted the plea, the case isn't over yet, so no double jeopardy.  

HomieHogleg


----------



## Roddy (Aug 3, 2011)

Willie was on CNBC yesterday talking about how the economy is killing us little folk (he was talking taxes, of course). While on though, he mentioned his "TeaPOT" Party, and made sure the commentator caught on to it and asked about it. He mentioned his problems in Texas and how he started his TeaPOT Party because of this...and how it's gaining backing fast. Might be something to look into...

hxxp://stillisstillmoving.com/willienelson/us-marijuana-prohibition-laws/


Ooops, my bad, guess it was CNN and not CNBC. I watch too much news lol


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Aug 3, 2011)

Haha, c'mon Willie! It's know, if you're gonna commit a crime, do it anywhere but Texas. Don't mess around down here..

and I'm not God fearing or a redneck lol

Good find FB! Def gonna look into this TeaPot Party.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2011)

Who ya callen a Redneck.


----------

